# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Моё  видео

## Sveta_777

Отдыхала  в Анапе  поснимала  уличных  музыкантов

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iCugAU9_zA

и поела музыкальную шаурму 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjoJr...ture=quicklist

----------


## Sveta_777

Изучала  программу, вот что получилось.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1lWaCg2nJ8

----------


## Наталья 1982

какой программой пользуетесь?:biggrin:

----------


## Alex6767

Sveta_777 Что за *ПРОГРАММУ* изучала?

----------


## Ольга-Елена

Да хорошие музыканты  :Ok:

----------


## yuzef

Музыкальная шаурма, это что-то... С какой душой делается

----------


## Архимаг

А если не ссылкой, а на странице?




Ага, играет :)
Интересные музыканты

----------


## Владислав Рыбчинский

С удовольствием поделюсь своей творческой деятельностью. Видео на тему: "народное творчество" - казачья традиционная культура и русская гармонь.
1) Фестиваль русской гармони. Деревенские гармонисты Волгоградской области - https://youtu.be/2o2lJ6xcGEk 
2) Душевная песня под гармонь - https://youtu.be/JciRigPuoas
3) Казачьи старинные песни под гитару - https://youtu.be/wAxO6md1UL0 
https://youtu.be/gQQDveM5Vw4
4) Казачья культура - https://youtu.be/wMDnYkQlcTs 
https://youtu.be/5AI1bgEsdWA

----------

